# Handstrap upgraded...



## bvukich (Feb 21, 2014)

Handstrap upgraded to "L" spec!

(yes, I'm perfectly aware of how cheesy this is)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 21, 2014)

Sweet! ;D


----------



## gshocked (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## zim (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice handstrap, great box set!!


----------

